# height, layout_height, width und layout_width - Wann brauche ich was warum?



## marlem (29. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

es gibt folgende Möglichkeiten um Höhe und Breite festzulegen:

height
layout_height
width
layout_width
Wann brauche ich was und Warum?
Mein Udemy-Kurs hat dieses Thema gar nicht behandelt!


----------



## osion (15. Aug 2020)

What's the difference between android:height and android:layout_height?
					

Questions: <TextView android:layout_width="match_parent" ...




					exceptionshub.com


----------

